# GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE



## Triple E (Jan 22, 2011)

Just found this and thought I would share.

http://www.pjrider.com/TireCodes.htm


----------



## akjimny (Jan 22, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

Good article.  I didn't know parking on concrete was bad for the tires.  I purposely put concrete pads in my yard to park on because we have some pretty aggressive grasses and weeds down here in Florida that will grow right thru almost anything.  Maybe I need to put some pressure treated plywood on the concrete pads??

Thanks for the heads-up Steve.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 22, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

I have mine on 2 x 12 x 24'' long, they are on concrete. I did this to level it up ,not know it was bad for them to be on concrete.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 23, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

I knew about having a barrier under the tires but I never would have thought about the ozone coming off of a transformer or electrical engine.  My generator is between my two front tires.


----------



## vanole (Jan 24, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

Triple E,

Just back from my abbreviated snowbird foray into Florida.  Next year going to stay until at least April

That was a good article you linked folks to.

My former neighbor who is a tire fanatic (who also owns a motorome) was in the same campground in FLa as I.  He passed me a snippet from and unknown source.  Here is the snippet in its entirety "Tire Protection  I have found the perfect pad to put under my motorhome tires to help protect them in all types of weather.  It lets the tire breathe and eliminates flat spots.  it is a thick rubber anti fatique commercail pad that is preforated and mesures 35.8 inches wide and 38.5 inches long.  I have found the mat in several home improvement stores for $19.99 each.  I bought two mats and cut them in half for a perfect fit under the front and dual rear tires.  A $40 investment to protect six tires that cost $300 each is a solid investment."

Needless to say he dragged me along with him to find these mats.  Found them at HD.  They are quite heavy and I think they will be a bear to cut and holy smokes they got a very strong rubber smell if you leave them in the car to continue shopping elsewhere.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## Triple E (Jan 24, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

I have been using the plastic bags that the salt for my water softner comes in.  I like your friends idea more.  Do you remember what the rubber pad is called?


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

better yet, where in HD should one look for these pads. Our HD is a hugh store, so a little guidance would help. Thanks


----------



## akjimny (Jan 24, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

Now I gotta remember this next time I go to HD     :laugh: Damn teflon brain cells.


----------



## vanole (Jan 24, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

My neighbor had to ask a clerk where they were located in this particular HD in Miami.  Found them near the ladders etc.

I've seen them here in Va Beach at the end of the aisle near the tools and have seen them near the flooring department also.  Do not be fooled/tricked into them sending you to the lawn/grill section for a grill mat.  These are not anything close to the toughness of the real thing.

These things look like industrial strength rubber welcome mats.  

If you can't find them let me know and I will see if my former neighbor can get a SKU # of the ones he purchased.


V/R
Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

Thanks Jim and Jeff, I willbe waiting on your reply.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 24, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

Is this it http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...search-1-_-NA-_-100648174-_-N&locStoreNum=880


----------



## Triple E (Jan 24, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

You might have it Nash.  Accept these are $10.00 more and seem a litttle bigger then what Jeff spoke about.  I guess we just have to wait and see.   :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 25, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

I cut strips out of an old rubber pickup bed liner using a jig saw.

I cut the front ones long enough to put my orange leveling blocks on. I can drive onto the rubber mat and then onto the levelers. That way the levelers won't scoot out in front of the tires on slippery surfaces.


----------



## vanole (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

I have not be to HD here in Va Beach yet to see if they still stock these.  However I called my friend down in Miami and he pulled one out of his cargo bay and read the data on the sicker to me.  "anti fatique commercial mat, made in china, 1/2 in thick and it had a number NOT sure if it is the sku 136069"

When the weather gets a bit better I will venture out to see if I can locate them.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

Thanks Jeff.  Is it the same as what Mr. Nash found?


----------



## vanole (Jan 28, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

Steve,

No not the same as what Nash found.  I just came back from the HD here in Va Beach.  The mats are on the back wall of the store in the flooring section.

I found a sales associate that had one of those calculator looking things that you punch in a SKU and it can tell you if item is still sold and if the store has it in stock and if so how many.  The sales associate plugged in 136069 (provided in earlier post) and said that its a valid sku and they had 14 in the store.  I walked back to aisle 26 in flooring and there they sat on the back wall.  

Now the good news price is now $17.97 vice $19.99 as stated in the snippet provided by my friend.  After looking at the snippet closely I think the source is Highways Magazine.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## C Nash (Jan 28, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

I put that number in HD search and comes back can't be found


----------



## vanole (Jan 28, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

I did the same thing yesterday and nothing came up. That was the reason for me going in person seeing how I had a hand in starting this mess. However when I went to HD this evening like I said the sales associate entered that sku number into his calculator looking thing guess its some type of inventory control device and bingo its valid.  I do know that I've had issues with HD and sku's in the past when I've looked at their online store for portable power tools particularly porter cable products.

Jeff


----------



## nifty9 (Jan 29, 2011)

RE: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

The rubber horse stall mats  or used conveyor belt work well and cheep.In storage I use 1/2 inch plywood no cost .When dry camping we use Crofton carpet under the whole Dp 42x20ft Real name is dryer felt that comes off the pulp mills lets water go through but no weeds will come through keeps your coach clean.Cost is 15 cents per sq ft getting harder to come buy with mills closing and more people rving in seasonal spots.As a contractor how has worked at running the construction of a store in Canada the store associates here are not the most knowable persons .Just my past experience.


2002 Dutch star
01 Dodge dually diesel
59 chev short box
31 Model A chopped coupe


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

Hi Dave, I see you are a contractor, there fore I would thought you would have a poured concrete pad for storing your RV. I still think it is better to  store on concrete than dirt. I keep mine on concrete with each tire is on 2 x 12. I have heard of some class A RV'er use there leveling jack to raise the tire off the ground and store it that way. I don't know if that is good or bad, but just the weight of the rear end on the jacks would some how damage them, but that my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

most that i know that do that sorta thing hollis ,, put jacksatnds under it ,, and take the wieght off the levelers ,, mine is in a garage now ,, and i don;t use anything under the tires ,, i jack it up ,, and set it on jackstands ,,now when it;s here at the house ,, it;s on gravel with 2x8's under the wheels ,, and of course tire covers ,, and that reminds me ,, i need to get a new set of tire covers ,, the ones that were on the west side have really taken a beating ,, all peeling and wrinkled


----------



## nifty9 (Jan 29, 2011)

RE: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

Yes Hollis my Dp is in a insulated shop  on concrete with plywood and it is blocked on timbers and then I dump the air with jacks down only about 1 1/2 inches with 3 slided out makes for easy access.weight off tires and berrings also .Plugged in when not in use also Dirt or clay is not good for tires as it absorbs oils thats why they put it on womens faces    Dave 



2002 Dutch Star
01 Dodge dually diesel
59 chev short box
31 Model A chopped coupe


----------



## drew1xx (Feb 2, 2011)

RE: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

This article also talks about how bad mud is for the tires. http://rvstorageinfo.com/?p=109  I thought it was very informative if your not sure how you should be storing your rig during the winter months. This info could save you a lot of money!


----------



## Triple E (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: GOOD WRITE UP ON TIRES AND PRESSURE

Nice try Andrew.   :dead:


----------

